# please vote for my photo!



## cvalda (Apr 1, 2008)

http://www.theagilerat.com/?id=141&balletid=5&vote=58#ballet

scroll down for the photos, mine is the one of the three rats






You can vote once a day, every day this month! Have all your friends do it too!


----------



## pealow (Apr 1, 2008)

That is tooooo cute. I will vote!

Paula


----------



## pealow (Apr 1, 2008)

I voted, you're leading!

Paula


----------



## cvalda (Apr 1, 2008)

yay thanks! now to keep the lead ALL month! LOL!


----------



## tortania (Apr 1, 2008)

You got my vote, Kelly. You are leading by a long ways!


----------



## cvalda (Apr 3, 2008)

THanks! Don't forget to vote again today! I'm not in the lead anymore!


----------



## JustAnja (Apr 3, 2008)

ONLY if you promise NOT to put clothes on your rats!


----------



## cvalda (Apr 3, 2008)

ROFL I Promise! I just want bragging rights!


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Kelly I put the site on my links bar so I can vote every day. You definitely have my daily votes. Good Luck.


----------



## Jentortmom (Apr 3, 2008)

To cute Kelly!! I voted for you!


----------



## cvalda (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Josh (Apr 3, 2008)

i voted


----------



## Coldliz (Apr 3, 2008)

Im not a fan of rats, but I voted.


----------



## swedeheart (Apr 3, 2008)

I've voted twice! (yesterday and today) Good luck!!!


----------



## cvalda (Apr 6, 2008)

I've lost my lead! Please vote today!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 6, 2008)

I voted finally! Do rats smell? Are they like caring for hampsters? They are kind of cute!


----------



## cvalda (Apr 11, 2008)

dont forget to vote today, please oh please!

http://www.theagilerat.com/?id=141


----------



## cvalda (Apr 23, 2008)

tied for first, and only a few more days!
http://www.theagilerat.com/?id=141
please get everyone you know to vote!


----------



## pealow (Apr 24, 2008)

I voted, you're still tied. Will vote again tomorrow.

Paula


----------



## cvalda (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Itort (Apr 24, 2008)

If you win, do you get a maternity outfit for Jasmine? LOL


----------



## cvalda (Apr 24, 2008)

rofl! that'd be cool!


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 24, 2008)

i voted for ya. looks like you got 7% of the total votes!


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok all you in Tortoiseforum land. Lets support Kelly and Vote ! Vote ! Vote ! She is now in a three way tie. There are a lot of us lets get out there and Vote Daily.
Yeah Kelly. She needs this win she has new little pinky mouths coming soon.


----------



## cvalda (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## Kiki (Apr 25, 2008)

That picture is too cute! I voted. You have 7% of the total votes.


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 27, 2008)

OK come on you guys Kelly is tied for second place and only 1% out of first *Lets get voting*. We don't have many more days to go. 
* Vote DAILY lets push her up over the top and WIN*.
Kelly I'm voting daily Hope everyone else is ! Click below to vote
http://www.theagilerat.com/?id=141&balletid=5&vote=58#ballet


----------



## cvalda (Apr 27, 2008)

thankyou!!!!!!!!!!!!!

gotta win this month so i don't have to do it all over again next month!


----------

